# [SOLVED] ssmtp/sendmail - segmentation fault

## swigrid

Hi,

I'm getting "Segmentation fault" when I'm trying test ssmtp.

```
ssmtp -s "testing ssmtp" dekret.roman@inbox.com

asdf

Segmentation fault

```

dmesg | tail

```
ssmtp[15217]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7dfbaf1 esp bfd221c8 error 4

ssmtp[15379]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7eb8af1 esp bf903cf8 error 4

ssmtp[15533]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7e15af1 esp bfd5c2c8 error 4

ssmtp[28375]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7ea2af1 esp bfca7a18 error 4

ssmtp[28427]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7e69af1 esp bff724d8 error 4

ssmtp[28430]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7de5af1 esp bf809d78 error 4

ssmtp[30058]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7e33af1 esp bfc07ff8 error 4

ssmtp[30150]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7de8af1 esp bfccaa38 error 4

ssmtp[30160]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7e42af1 esp bfeedc68 error 4

ssmtp[30273]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7e67af1 esp bfd75968 error 4
```

my configs

ssmtp.conf

```
root=info@dbaconsult.co.uk

mailhub=auth-smtp.freezone.co.uk

rewriteDomain=

hostname=auth-smtp.freezone.co.uk

#UseSTARTTLS=YES

AuthUser=auth-smtp@freezone.co.uk

AuthPass=xxxxxx

#FromLineOverride=YES # optional
```

revaliases

```
root:info@dbaconsult.co.uk:auth-smtp.freezone.co.uk

mainuser:info@dbaconsult.co.uk:auth-smtp.freezone.co.uk
```

thank you for any helpLast edited by swigrid on Mon Jul 14, 2008 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## swigrid

solved:

my problem was mailwrapper... disabled use flag and updated to version 2.62 masked by "~86"

----------

